# American Women Rebuilding France



## gumbyk (Mar 14, 2013)

Just found this little article. Would be good to see the exhibition.
Unsung here, American women left home to rebuild France after WWI » Naples Daily News


----------



## Readie (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting that. I have learnt something new
Cheers
John


----------

